# RIP purdy :(



## bridgey88 (Apr 19, 2009)

we had to get our dog out to sleep on thursday becaue she could no longer walk properly and we did not want to see he suffer 
she was only 6 , and a gorgeous weimeraner, the house is sooo quiet without her because she was always soo vocal 
anyways here are some pictures of her :





































she is already such a huge miss


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

She was a beautiful dog, I'm very sorry for your loss  x


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

What a beautiful girl she was, Im so sorry for your loss xx


----------



## lovespids (May 10, 2010)

Ireally feel for you ,our boxer was only 9 ,but you gave her a good life that she might not have had,when we lost our boxer i vowed that i would never buy another dog and that i would only rescue,i have 6 of which 3 are rescues,its so rewarding as there are so many looking for loving homes www.dogsblog.com www.manytearsanimalrescue.co.uk 
RIP little princess:flrt:


----------



## bridgey88 (Apr 19, 2009)

thank you borh for you lovely comments, yeah we have a nother dog and he is from kennels, but he is more of my dads dog and purdy was mine, just such a big loss. thanks again guys


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

*really sorry to hear....*

_*Awww really sorry to hear that Kayleigh, huge hug hun, I'd be lost without my little dog Aeon, so deepest sympathies.*_


----------



## bridgey88 (Apr 19, 2009)

thanks lunar


----------

